# [gnome-sound] pas de son système

## mobidyc

Bonjour,

cela fait des mois que je n'ai plus de son système sous gnome.

quand je vais dans gnome-sound-properties dans l'onglet "périphériques" et que je teste le son,

j'entend bien un long bip mais lorsque je vais dans l'onglet "sons" les tests ne fonctionnent pas, et aucun message d'erreur.

pourtant si je vais jouer les sons système avec un lecteur audio quelquonque, ça fonctionne!!

c'est à n'y rien comprendre.

z'auriez une idée.?

--

Mobidyc

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

As-tu été voir le panneau de configuration "multimedia" (ou quelque chose du genre, je ne suis plus sous Gnome depuis un moment) ? Ou alors, est-ce que esound est installé (USE esd) mais le démon non démarré ?

----------

## mobidyc

Salut,

oui dans le panneau "selecteur de multimedia" les tests sons fonctionnent.

par contre j'ai pas activé le use esd, seulement alsa et hal.

esd est indispensable pour avoir les sons systèmes de gnome?

--

Mobidyc

----------

## mobidyc

UP!

je n'ai toujours aucun son système.

lorsque je lance gnome-sound-properties et que je teste les sons système(dans l'onglet "sons"), rien ne se passe, pas d'erreur rien.

voici comment est compilé gnome-control-center (qui contient gnome-sound-properties):

```

gnome-base/control-center-2.20.1:

+alsa       : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound 

              Architecture)

+debug^     : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If 

              you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

-eds        : Enables support for Evolution-Data-Server (EDS)

-esd        : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

+hal        : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support
```

"esd" est-il nécessaire/obligatoire pour avoir les sons système? car si c'est le cas, je n'arrive pas à compiler avec ce USE flag.

--

Mobidyc

----------

## Animatrix

Je crois qu'il faut compiler avec eds.

Mais il faut qu'un autre paquet de gnome, soit compilé avec ce use (je sais plus lequel)

----------

## gglaboussole

salut,

esound est censé être obligatoire depuis la 2.18 cf : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml

après moi j'ai suivi bêtement les instructions et ne peut pas te confirmer à 100% que c'est réellement obligatoire....

----------

## ryo-san

'lut,

me suis recemment posé la question et me suis egalement rendu compte que esd ( daemon ) est obligatoire.

J'etais un peu sur le c... parce qu'en plus esd c'est relatif a enlightenment donc bof bof

Mais , je crois avoir lu que les dev de gnome sont bien au courant ( tu m'etonnes )  de la situation, ils sont en ce moment en train de virer ces dependances pour les remplacer par   :Question: 

EDIT : peut-etre un  debut de reponse   :Wink: 

et la page traitant le remplacement d'esd ( c'est tout simplement gstreamer )Last edited by ryo-san on Thu Jan 03, 2008 1:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

... Duke Nukem Forever

----------

## davidou2a

il faut aussi le gst-plugins-esd je crois  :Smile:  et avoir effectivement /etc/init.d/esound de lançé  :Razz: 

----------

## mobidyc

merci pour ces infos/liens,

je vais tenter de recompiler esd, sinon, voir avec gstreamer.

en attendant, bonne année  :Wink: 

--

Mobidyc

----------

## neb0jsa

Salut mobydic, dis moi j'ai le meme soucis , je suis en train de regarder ...

J'aimerai connaitre l'option que tu utilises avec emerge pour avoir la liste des variables et leur signification avant compilation :=)

Merci d avance !

----------

## mobidyc

Salut neb0jsa,

j'utilise dep provenant de app-portage/udept

après un simple :

#> dep -u sendmail

mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0:

-ipv6       : Adds support for IP version 6

-ldap       : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

-mailwrapper: Adds mailwrapper support to allow multiple MTAs to be installed

+mbox^      : Adds support for mbox (/var/spool/mail) style mail spools

-nis        : Support for NIS/YP services

-sasl       : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

-sockets    : Adds support for tcp/ip sockets

+ssl        : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

+tcpd       : Adds support for TCP wrappers

plein de bonnes options dans dep aussi par exemple, si tu veux savoir pourquoi un paquet est installé (quel autre paquet le demande):

#> dep -L unzip

app-arch/unzip:

        app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6    >=app-arch/unzip-5.41

        app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3         >=app-arch/unzip-5.41

        app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1      >=app-arch/unzip-5.41

        www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  app-arch/unzip

--

Mobidyc

----------

## debotux

Je me suis également posé la question d'avoir les sons systèmes sous gnome et voici la solution : 

1. Recompiler quelques ebuilds avec le USE esd :

```
# Obligatoire :

gnome-base/control-center

gnome-base/libgnome

# Facultatif :

gnome-base/gnome-session (pour avoir les sons de login/logout)
```

2. Installer les sons système :

```
emerge gnome-audio
```

3. Configuration :

Allez dans Système=>Préférences=>Son, cliquez sur l'onglet "Sons" et cochez les cases :

```
Aciver le mixage son logiciel (ESD)

Jouer les sons systèmes
```

4. Facultatif :

Pour que les sons de login/logout fonctionnent, 

```
rc-update add esound default
```

Notes : J'ai également du recompiler esoud avec le USE alsa qui n'y était pas car j'avais un problème de latence sans lui.

Je précise que je suis en full stable x86.

++'ll

debotux

----------

## mobidyc

Hello,

effectivement esd n'est pas activé chez moi pour libgnome ni gnome-session.

je recompile en espérant que ça va marcher  :Wink: 

merci pour le tuto

--

Mobidyc

----------

## mobidyc

ça y est, ça marche.

merci beaucoup  :Wink: 

--

Mobidyc

----------

